# Nissan Almera Questions???



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

I hate to be a pain in the ass...but would somebody know if the Nissan Alnera 2002, and the Nissan Sentra B15 share the same platform????......if so would parts like lowering interchange???

Alex


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Nissan Alnera 2002, and the Nissan Sentra B15 share the same platform????......*

I don't think so. The new Almera is the N15 and the new Sentra is the B15. The new N15 only comes with a 1.5 liter or the 1.8 liter. Also a 2.0/2.2 liter diesel engine is available depending on where you live. No SR20DE though. If anything it's closer to the new Primera, as they share the same front end. But thats it. I think Nissan took a few good points of other cars and put them in the Almera.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, I tought they would, the ones they sell here(Costa Rica) come with the QG16DE and the QG18DE, like the 2002 Sentra, also they have the Multi-Link suspension, gear ratios look the same ...anyway, hopefully I can find a lowering spring kit for this car

Alex


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

this si what I found apparently the sentra, sunny and almera all share the same platform....so basically they're the same cars with different looks....http://autozine.kyul.net/html/Nissan1.htm 

scroll down to middle of the page!


Alex


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Nissan Alnera 2002, and the Nissan Sentra B15 share the same platform????......*



KSipmann said:


> *The new Almera is the N15 and the new Sentra is the B15.
> ...
> If anything it's closer to the new Primera, as they share the same front end. But thats it. I think Nissan took a few good points of other cars and put them in the Almera.
> *


Keith,

The new Almera is N16.

N15 Almeras were sold in Europe from 1995 to 2000-1. 

New Primera is P12. Different platforms.

N16 is very close to B15. Excluding external bodypats most everything from a N16 should fit a B15.

Chris


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I actually thought the B15 and the Sunny were the same but not the Almera. According to Freshalloy.com they are, but they never mention the Almera. 

Both the Almera and B15 Sentra come with 1.8 liter engines, but the europe cars are different then Japanes & US Spec cars. 

*"Instead of direct-injection, European 1.8 gets a simple variable-valve timing at the intake valves to boost flexibility. That results in a peak torque of 117 lbft occurring from 2,400 rpm continuously to 4,800 rpm. Power, on the other hand, is as modest as 114 hp. Worst of all, this is already the range-topping engine for Almera - no 143 hp GTi anymore; no any 2-litre engine up to this moment. I think the Almera deserve at least Sentra’s 1.8, which received higher state of tune, hence 126 hp and 129 lbft. It would have been even better if it gets Sentra SE’s 145 hp 2-litre engine with dual variable-volume exhaust. "* 

Do you have any links to other sites that have information about the Almera? Any clubs or forums?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I've tried to look for stuff for the QG18DE Almera, and found performance parts mostly in Germany(maybe there is also in the UK) 

http://www.fp-exclusiv.de/ 
http://www.postert.de/ 
http://www.giacuzzo.com/ 

there may be more...

also here's what the guys in the b15sentra forums had to say...
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=31415 










Alex


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Those links may help if you speak German.  I like the look of the Almera. Nice lights.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Dude, I don't speak german either...I just click where it says nissan  

Alex


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I did too, but I don't see any real performance parts there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Does anyone know where to get these headlights that mandarinaracing did include a picture of the almera with those fine headlights.......I've search everywhere but cant find them.

Any help is apreciated 

Greetings from Denmark


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

The company is called Giacuzzo , I think it's in Germany. they sell aftermarket stuff for Nissan, Honda, Renault and Mitsubishi. I guess it will help you more since you're already in Europe


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks I will try the website..............hehe I don't even understand german.....


----------



## Sash_X (Jan 11, 2010)

Try and get the original springs compressed. That works also. :givebeer::givebeer:


----------

